# Help- Truck won't run -stuck at work, a fate worse than death



## 1986.5 SEV6 (Jan 9, 2004)

Please pardon me (and redirect me) if there is a better place to ask this question:

I did a tune up on my 1986.5 SEV6 truck two weeks ago. (plugs, wires, cap, rotor, air filter, carb cleaner)

After I did the tune up the truck was running like poo (bucking, feeling like it was going to stall, very low idle) and I found and fixed my vacuum leak (one of the tiny hoses in the back).

All was cool, the next day I changed my fuel filter (I'd forgotten to buy one at the timeof the tune-up - it is not a see through filter).

Now I am periodically having what feel like fuel problems. This only happens sporatically - been driving 60 miles to and from work all week and on the weekends and running errands. On Tuesday, it died while I was pulling into the office parking lot, started right back up no problemo, then today, no problem getting to work. Went to lunch with a friend and I had difficulty getting back to the office (after one stall I walked to a gas station and put in some STP gas treatment, didn't help).

SYMPTOMS:
When this is happening I can start the truck, but even if I have my foot on the gas it will quiclkly lose power and stall (even if I am moving & even on the highway). But if I continue to pump the gas it will rev/fall/rev/fall but not die (whether driving or idling). The problem is that usually when I am driving the car will die before I realise there is a problem.

To get back to the office today I kept reving to about 3000, when it would start to fall, I'd rev again, so it ws Rrrrr. . . Rrrrr. . . Rrrrr . . . back to the office. When I toolk my foot off the gas it stalled in the parking space.

What's wrong with my truck? My boyfriend insists that he has never heard of getting a bad fuel filter and I haven't in the past, but I dunno. Clearly the gas is not getting through. 

I was thinking, since the truck is 18 years old that it might be [email protected] in the tank, but this only started after I did the tune-up, so that is where I am looking first.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

May be the wrong kind of plugs for it, what kind did you put in?


----------



## RayTRod (Dec 19, 2003)

*Check your fuel pump*



1986.5 SEV6 said:


> Please pardon me (and redirect me) if there is a better place to ask this question:
> 
> I did a tune up on my 1986.5 SEV6 truck two weeks ago. (plugs, wires, cap, rotor, air filter, carb cleaner)
> 
> ...








Mine had similar problems and I tapped on the fuel pump each time it did it and finally the pump went out.


----------



## 1986.5 SEV6 (Jan 9, 2004)

RayTRod said:


> Mine had similar problems and I tapped on the fuel pump each time it did it and finally the pump went out.


Crap.

I got it running for about a week with some intermittant problems, then this weekend it took a total dump again. It does look like the pump.


Did you change yours yourself? Was it in the tank? How badly did it suck?


----------



## RayTRod (Dec 19, 2003)

*Fuel pump replace*



1986.5 SEV6 said:


> Crap.
> 
> I got it running for about a week with some intermittant problems, then this weekend it took a total dump again. It does look like the pump.
> 
> ...







I have an 85 and it has an in line pump. It was easy to get to under the back fender well.


----------



## 1986.5 SEV6 (Jan 9, 2004)

RayTRod said:


> I have an 85 and it has an in line pump. It was easy to get to under the back fender well.


Ray, 

Did you have to drop the tank? 

The body style changed in 86 1/2 tothe style they had until 98, but any encouragement is welcome.

TIA

Red


----------



## RayTRod (Dec 19, 2003)

*Pump replace*



1986.5 SEV6 said:


> Ray,
> 
> Did you have to drop the tank?
> 
> ...




No I have an external pump.


----------

